
Richard Feynman, sexism and changing perceptions of a scientific icon (2014) - laex
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/the-curious-wavefunction/richard-feynman-sexism-and-changing-perceptions-of-a-scientific-icon/
======
stray
It's clear that the guy who wrote this never read "Surely You're Joking, Mr.
Feynman!". Nor did the author of the article he links to.

Pure drivel.

